# Talkatone messaging not showing



## Guthimillerk

Since approx 10:30 PM PDT 8/14 I have been unable to receive msgs or see my sent msgs. When attempting to send a msg it shows the empty chat bubble that does not go away even after the sent msg was received. When I try to check my balance it gives 2 errors that reappear several times.

"Server is currently undergoing maintenance. Please try later." (Have not been able to get any info on any server maintenance)
"Failed to retrieve products' description, error 5"

I have uninstalled Facebook messenger (was installed several hours earlier), removed and reinstalled talkatone and restarted device. 

At 3:00 PM PDT 8/15 messages updated, however there is still no improvement.

Thanks for any help

Also just found that I can make and receive calls, but I am unable to view my voicemail.


----------



## FPSMaverick

Same thing is happening to me.


----------



## Guthimillerk

FPSMaverick said:


> Same thing is happening to me.


Glad I'm not alone.


----------



## rms386

Same thing is happening to me.


----------



## Guthimillerk

Well, 2 days later its working again. All on its own as far as I know. Guess is was just system maintenance like the error said. It would be great if there was someway to actually check next time and it didn't take 2 days.


----------

